# neuer Rechner bis max 2.500€ gesucht



## hunterseyes (14. August 2019)

*neuer Rechner bis max 2.500€ gesucht*

Preislimit: 2.500,-€ (muss nicht zwingend ausgeschöpft werden)
Anwendung: Pc-Spiele ArcheAge, Gw2, A:ir, (mehrfaches Starten Multigaming) Streamen, YT-Vidos/Musik schauen, Discord, Ts3.
Platzbedarf: Mir reicht eine schnelle SSD mit 1-2GB vollkommen aus. Eine weitere Platte benötige ich nicht, da sonstige Daten auf  externen Geräten landen.

Ich spiele gern mit maximaler Grafikeinstellung, da ich ein Spieler bin, der viel wert auf Atmosphäre legt.

Wie schnell brauch ich den: Sollte binnen der nächsten 2 Monate Lieferbereit sein.


----------



## Herbboy (14. August 2019)

Kannst du auch selber zusammenbauen? 

Prinzipiell: 

CPU; Ryzen 7 3700X oder 3800X => 340 oder 410 Euro
Guter Kühler: 40 bis 50 Euro
Mainboard: X570-Board für 220-240 Euro
RAM: 2x8 GB DDR3-3200 für 85 Euro oder direkt 2x16GB für 160 Euro
Gehäuse: 50 bis 80 Euro - welches genau, das hängt dann vom Geschmack ab
SSD: Schnelle M.2-SSD mit ca 2TB sind sehr teuer, ich würde eher zwei M.2-SSDs (viele Boards haben 2 Steckplätze für M.2) mit 1TB nehmen, da kosten Modelle mit mehr als 3000 MB/s um die 130-150€. Die günstigste mit 2TB bzw. etwas weniger als 2TB ist die Corsair MP510 für 290 Euro. Oder Du nimmst eine M.2 mit 1TB plus eine normale 2,5-Zoll SATA-SSD dazu, die dann aber "nur" 500-550MB/s schnell ist.
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 500W => 70 Euro

Das wären dann im Maximalfall 1300 Euro. Bei der Grafikkarte wäre die Frage, ob Preis-Leistung gut sein soll oder ob du auch zB 50% mehr zahlst  wegen 15% mehr FPS. Und wie es mit der Lautstärke aussieht, und auch welche Auflösung Du spielst. 

Beispiel: Eine Nvidia RTX 2080 kostet zB mindestens 640 Euro, eine RTX 2080 Super mindestens 700 Euro. Die Karten sind bei Full-HD 16 bzw 20 Prozent schneller als eine AMD RX 5700 XT - letztere kostet aber nur 400 Euro im Referenzdesign, erste Custom-Karten (mit leiserer Kühlung) gibt es ab 470 Euro. D.h. selbst im Vergleich zu letzterer ist eine RTX 2080 fast 50% teurer - für 16% mehr FPS. Bei WQHD sieht es für die beiden Nvidias aber besser aus: da ist der Abstand 18 bzw 25%. Aber trotzdem halt mind 50% Aufpreis. 

Da musst Du selbst wissen, ob Du lieber direkt viel Leistung willst oder lieber erstmal ein bisschen weniger FPS, aber dafür dann früher aufrüsten, was sich rein von Preis-Leistung her rentieren würde.


----------



## hunterseyes (14. August 2019)

Mir sind nicht die FPS wichtig, sondern dass das Spiel stabil und flüssig läuft. Gerade bei Spielen wie ArcheAge, wo viele Bäume, Pflanzen Häuser usw. rumstehen, will ich keine lags empfinden bzw Zusehen, wie die Landschaft sich langsam aufbaut.
Auflösung aktuell nur FullHD. Für mehr, sehe ich Serien und Filme auf dem UHD Fernseher.

Generell, der Rechner möchte leise sein. Der steht im Wohnzimmer und meine Frau regt sich auf, wenn das Ding anfängt zu brummen und sie Nichts mehr beim TV schauen hört.

Zusammenbauen: nein. Ich würde mir deine Liste ausdrucken und hier zum Örtlichen Geschäft gehen, die bestellen das alles, bauen zusammen und geben mir ne Garantie drauf.


----------



## Herbboy (14. August 2019)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Mir sind nicht die FPS wichtig, sondern dass das Spiel stabil und flüssig läuft. Gerade bei Spielen wie ArcheAge, wo viele Bäume, Pflanzen Häuser usw. rumstehen, will ich keine lags empfinden bzw Zusehen, wie die Landschaft sich langsam aufbaut.
> Auflösung aktuell nur FullHD. Für mehr, sehe ich Serien und Filme auf dem UHD Fernseher.
> 
> Generell, der Rechner möchte leise sein. Der steht im Wohnzimmer und meine Frau regt sich auf, wenn das Ding anfängt zu brummen und sie Nichts mehr beim TV schauen hört.
> ...


 Das kannst du machen, sofern es für Dich okay ist, dass das dann bestimmt teurer ist als im Netz. Laut Deiner Beschreibung würde wohl eine AMD RX 5700 XT passen, dann aber eine "Custom"-Version und nicht die Referenzversion von AMD. Oder eine Nvidia RTX 2070, die kostet um die 450 Euro, wäre sicher leise, aber auch ein bisschen langsamer als die RX 5700 XT. Die 2070 Super wäre etwas schneller, aber kostet dann gute 520 Euro. 

Kann der Laden denn alles bestellen, oder wäre er auf bestimmte Hersteller beschränkt?


----------



## Spiritogre (14. August 2019)

Also für Archeage (das neue nehme ich an) und Guild Wars 2 für maximale Settings bei Full HD 60FPS reicht auch ein 500 Euro Einstiegs-Rechner, das sind nun wirklich keine Anforderungen, die da gestellt werden. Bei den Spielen hat sich damals schon meine Radeon 380 gelangweilt. 

Um parallel zu Streamen würde ich dann bei einer etwas besseren CPU ab 4-Kernen und mind. 8GB RAM vielleicht doch auf bis zu 700 Euro raufgehen.


----------



## hunterseyes (14. August 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Also für Archeage (das neue nehme ich an) und Guild Wars 2 für maximale Settings bei Full HD 60FPS reicht auch ein 500 Euro Einstiegs-Rechner, das sind nun wirklich keine Anforderungen, die da gestellt werden. Bei den Spielen hat sich damals schon meine Radeon 380 gelangweilt.
> 
> Um parallel zu Streamen würde ich dann bei einer etwas besseren CPU ab 4-Kernen und mind. 8GB RAM vielleicht doch auf bis zu 700 Euro raufgehen.



Komisch, aktuell habe ich einen i7 3770k mit OC 4,2ghz, 32gb ram 2400er, Geforce gtx1060 und es läuft eben nicht annähernd, wie ich es gern hätte. weder archeage, noch WoW, TESO, Gw2 oder hoffentlich bald mal das tolle geniale A:ir. Schon gar nicht, wenn ich das/die Spiele mind. 2x starte und dann spiele/streame usw...


----------



## Herbboy (14. August 2019)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Komisch, aktuell habe ich einen i7 3770k mit OC 4,2ghz, 32gb ram 2400er, Geforce gtx1060 und es läuft eben nicht annähernd, wie ich es gern hätte. weder archeage, noch WoW, TESO, Gw2 oder hoffentlich bald mal das tolle geniale A:ir. Schon gar nicht, wenn ich das/die Spiele mind. 2x starte und dann spiele/streame usw...


 Ja, wahrscheinlich hat Spiritogre nicht an eine solche intensive Parallel-Nutzung gedacht.

Allerdings frage ich mich anhand Deiner Daten, ob nicht zunächst nur eine neue CPU ausreichen sollte, also halt Board, Ryzen 7 und eventuell RAM. Denn beim Thema "viele Dinge parallel" ist die Grafikkarte nicht unbedingt ganz so wichtig - es ist aber echt schwer zu sagen. Hast du denn derzeit schon eine SSD?


----------



## Spiritogre (14. August 2019)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Komisch, aktuell habe ich einen i7 3770k mit OC 4,2ghz, 32gb ram 2400er, Geforce gtx1060 und es läuft eben nicht annähernd, wie ich es gern hätte. weder archeage, noch WoW, TESO, Gw2 oder hoffentlich bald mal das tolle geniale A:ir. Schon gar nicht, wenn ich das/die Spiele mind. 2x starte und dann spiele/streame usw...



Hmm okay, du hast die also auf zwei Monitoren parallel gleichzeitig laufen? Dann braucht man natürlich auch die doppelte Leistung, das stimmt. Wenn allerdings nur ein Spiel im Vordergrund läuft und das andere minimiert ist sollte es kaum Resourcen schlucken.


----------



## hunterseyes (14. August 2019)

Eine SSD ist vorhanden, allerdings nur eine alte mit 128gb, die mit einem spiel schon voll ist. also, eine neue und schnelle mit 1gb als ssd muss sowieso her. Hab mal nen bildschirmfot angeheftet. sobald man in eine gruppe geht mit vielen Effekten aktiv im kampf mitwirken würde, bricht es meist zusammen. so, wenn ich allein in der welt rumrenne geht es.

nachtrag: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (14. August 2019)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Eine SSD ist vorhanden, allerdings nur eine alte mit 128gb, die mit einem spiel schon voll ist. also, eine neue und schnelle mit 1gb als ssd muss sowieso her. Hab mal nen bildschirmfot angeheftet. sobald man in eine gruppe geht mit vielen Effekten aktiv im kampf mitwirken würde, bricht es meist zusammen. so, wenn ich allein in der welt rumrenne geht es.
> 
> nachtrag:
> 
> ...



Ist das nur so, wenn du auch streamst? Oder immer, sobald Du das Spiel 2-3 Mal offen hast? Sicher, dass es nicht an der Verbindung liegt?


----------



## hunterseyes (14. August 2019)

An der Verbindung wird es sicher auch liegen, ist eine gebuchte 16er Leitung die reale 11.2mb down und 1,8mb up bereitstellt. wie gesagt,  Oktober wird es die Umstellung geben mit +100k/50k Leitung.


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2019)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> An der Verbindung wird es sicher auch liegen, ist eine gebuchte 16er Leitung die reale 11.2mb down und 1,8mb up bereitstellt. wie gesagt,  Oktober wird es die Umstellung geben mit +100k/50k Leitung.



Ja gut, aber wie ist das denn nun mit meiner Frage: passiert das nur bei Streaming oder auch ohne Streaming?


----------



## fud1974 (15. August 2019)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> An der Verbindung wird es sicher auch liegen, ist eine gebuchte 16er Leitung die reale 11.2mb down und 1,8mb up bereitstellt. wie gesagt,  Oktober wird es die Umstellung geben mit +100k/50k Leitung.



Eine 16er? Und damit geht Streaming zumal bei nur 1.8 mb up?

Sicher?

Bin überrascht.. kenne jetzt nur die Bandbreitenanforderungen von Shadow und Stadia..  gut, das ist "live" Streaming mit geringer Latenz und natürlich gehen da noch die Steuerungsdaten hin- und her, aber bei Shadow habe ich unterhalb von 20 MBit/s schon Artefaktebildung bei FullHD  .. insofern bin ich überrascht dass man bei 1.8 MBit/s noch was sinnvolles streamen kann..


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2019)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Eine 16er? Und damit geht Streaming zumal bei nur 1.8 mb up?
> 
> Sicher?
> 
> Bin überrascht.. kenne jetzt nur die Bandbreitenanforderungen von Shadow und Stadia..  gut, das ist "live" Streaming mit geringer Latenz und natürlich gehen da noch die Steuerungsdaten hin- und her, aber bei Shadow habe ich unterhalb von 20 MBit/s schon Artefaktebildung bei FullHD  .. insofern bin ich überrascht dass man bei 1.8 MBit/s noch was sinnvolles streamen kann..


 Eben, die Frage ist aber, ob es dann auch am PC stockt oder nur für die, die von außen zuschauen wollen. Allerdings schrieb er ja 1,8 MB, nicht mbit. 1,8MB wiederum sind eigentlich sogar schon viel für einen normalen 16000-Anschluss ^^  Denn DSL16000 bzw. 16mbit wären an sich 2MB/s als DOWNload. Da hat er wohl mehr Bandbreite, als er bezahlt ^^ 


Die Steuerungsdaten sind, nebenbei gesagt, Pipifax. Das sind ein paar kB und keine MB an Daten


----------



## fud1974 (15. August 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Eben, die Frage ist aber, ob es dann auch am PC stockt oder nur für die, die von außen zuschauen wollen. Allerdings schrieb er ja 1,8 MB, nicht mbit. 1,8MB wiederum sind eigentlich sogar schon viel für einen normalen 16000-Anschluss ^^  Denn DSL16000 bzw. 16mbit wären an sich 2MB/s als DOWNload. Da hat er wohl mehr Bandbreite, als er bezahlt ^^



Er hat doch gesagt "reale 1,8 mb up" .. da kann er bei so einem Anschluss doch eigentlich nur 1,8 MBit/s meinen, oder?
Nur wie geht da ein Stream durch.. ?

Überhaupt, so schlecht sahen die Leistungsdaten vom "alten" Rechner ja nicht aus, oder schiele ich da? Die "alte" Kiste hat ja mehr Kawumms als meiner (zugegeben recht alter) Rechner, und selbst der wuppt eigentlich sogar noch Battlefield V und Co. zufriedenstellend in WQHD mit sanften Overclocking (hat aber eine stärkere Grafikkarte),
die "alte" sollte ja die genannten Spiele eigentlich locker wegputzen? Na ja, das Streaming ist für mich wirklich die unbekannte Größe da in der Rechnung....



> Die Steuerungsdaten sind, nebenbei gesagt, Pipifax. Das sind ein paar kB und keine MB an Daten



Schon klar, schon klar.. ich meinte das auch nur zum Vergleich.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. August 2019)

1080p mit 30FPS geht bei einer 16MBit ADSL Leitung schon, allerdings wird es immer mal wieder zu Rucklern oder Artefakten kommen. Ich habe damals dann meist auf 20 - 24 FPS runtergeschraubt oder alternativ tatsächlich nur in 720p gestreamt. Streaming Software bei mir ist OBS Studio.


----------



## fud1974 (15. August 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> 1080p mit 30FPS geht bei einer 16MBit ADSL Leitung schon, allerdings wird es immer mal wieder zu Rucklern oder Artefakten kommen. Ich habe damals dann meist auf 20 - 24 FPS runtergeschraubt oder alternativ tatsächlich nur in 720p gestreamt. Streaming Software bei mir ist OBS Studio.



Krass.. hätte ich nicht gedacht. Wobei ich natürlich nicht an 720p und vor allem die FPS Beschränkung dachte.


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2019)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Er hat doch gesagt "reale 1,8 mb up" .. da kann er bei so einem Anschluss doch eigentlich nur 1,8 MBit/s meinen, oder?


 Ich weiß nicht. 1,8 mbit wären unter 1 MB/s. 




> Überhaupt, so schlecht sahen die Leistungsdaten vom "alten" Rechner ja nicht aus, oder schiele ich da? Die "alte" Kiste hat ja mehr Kawumms als meiner (zugegeben recht alter) Rechner, und selbst der wuppt eigentlich sogar noch Battlefield V und Co. zufriedenstellend in WQHD mit sanften Overclocking (hat aber eine stärkere Grafikkarte),
> die "alte" sollte ja die genannten Spiele eigentlich locker wegputzen? Na ja, das Streaming ist für mich wirklich die unbekannte Größe da in der Rechnung....


 und eben die mehrfach offenen Spiele-Sitzungen plus weitere Anwendungen pipapo. Trotzdem ist die Frage, ob es nicht "nur" an der Leitung liegt - daher eben meine Frage, ob es auch ohne Streaming so stottert.


----------



## fud1974 (15. August 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht. 1,8 mbit wären unter 1 MB/s.



Ach so.. nun ja, ich kenne die Angaben immer nur in Mbit/s .. kam mir glaube ich selten unter dass MB/s verwendet wurde.



Herbboy schrieb:


> und eben die mehrfach offenen Spiele-Sitzungen plus weitere Anwendungen pipapo. Trotzdem ist die Frage, ob es nicht "nur" an der Leitung liegt - daher eben meine Frage, ob es auch ohne Streaming so stottert.



Korrekt, korrekt.....


----------



## hunterseyes (15. August 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ja gut, aber wie ist das denn nun mit meiner Frage: passiert das nur bei Streaming oder auch ohne Streaming?



Immer, egal ob mit oder ohne Streaming. Sobald sich mehr als 10 Spieler gleichzeitig tummeln und umherrennen oder Effekte wirken.


E





> r hat doch gesagt "reale 1,8 mb up" .. da kann er bei so einem Anschluss doch eigentlich nur 1,8 MBit/s meinen, oder?



Ja, ich meinte 1,8 MBit/s.


Jetzt hab ich schon Schwierigkeiten diese ganzen Werbebanner und Co hier zu ignorieren....kann es evtl sein, dass einfach nur die Grafikkarte einen weg hat?


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2019)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Immer, egal ob mit oder ohne Streaming. Sobald sich mehr als 10 Spieler gleichzeitig tummeln und umherrennen oder Effekte wirken.
> 
> 
> E
> ...


 Theoretisch ja. Aber wenn es bei "viele Spieler im Spiel" passiert, dann riecht das eher nach einer Überforderung der CPU oder der Internetleitung, und da es auch ohne Streaming passiert, wird es dann eher allgemein an der Leitung liegen und nicht am Upload. 

Stockt es denn auch, wenn du KEINE anderen Programme aktiv hast und nur EIN mal das Spiel offen hast?


----------



## fud1974 (15. August 2019)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Immer, egal ob mit oder ohne Streaming. Sobald sich mehr als 10 Spieler gleichzeitig tummeln und umherrennen oder Effekte wirken.
> 
> 
> E
> ...



Hmmmm.. kannst du nicht den Auslastungsgrad deiner Leitung beobachten während das auftritt? Bei den Fritzboxen geht das relativ einfach, was jetzt aber nicht, was du da hast..

Für mich klingt das aber eher so als würde irgendeine Komponente im Rechner nicht die Leistung bringen, die sie sollte. Also ohne Streaming... das sollte doch alles locker drin sein?
Da schon stottern? Gerade GW2 war jetzt - damals zumindest - nicht der Titel der nach heutigen Maßstäben so eine Kiste den Schweiß auf die Stirne treiben sollte...


----------



## hunterseyes (15. August 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Theoretisch ja. Aber wenn es bei "viele Spieler im Spiel" passiert, dann riecht das eher nach einer Überforderung der CPU oder der Internetleitung, und da es auch ohne Streaming passiert, wird es dann eher allgemein an der Leitung liegen und nicht am Upload.
> 
> Stockt es denn auch, wenn du KEINE anderen Programme aktiv hast und nur EIN mal das Spiel offen hast?



Das habe ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie getestet, da immer mindestens Discord und YT offen sind. Werde ich heute abend mal testen, ich werde dann AA 1x starten und alles andere weg lassen. Reicht dann ein Foto vom Taskmanager? Oder gibt es da etwas besseres als Auslesemöglichkeit?


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2019)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Das habe ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie getestet, da immer mindestens Discord und YT offen sind. Werde ich heute abend mal testen, ich werde dann AA 1x starten und alles andere weg lassen. Reicht dann ein Foto vom Taskmanager? Oder gibt es da etwas besseres als Auslesemöglichkeit?


 Du kannst mal den MSI-Afterburner nehmen. Aber lies vorher mal ein Tutorial, wie man den Bereich mit den Kurven "detacht" und die Kurven einblendet, die wichtig sind: von CPU und GPU jeweils den Takt, die Auslastung und die Temperatur.


----------



## hunterseyes (15. August 2019)

Habe mir das Programm runtergeladen installiert und entsprechend rumgeklickt. Hatte auch alles prima angezeigt. Spielstart dann vorgenommen und durch die Welt gerannt und die Schrift im Programm hat sich dann verabschiedet. Heute brach das Spiel mal richtig schnell zusammen bis hin zum DC.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2019)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Habe mir das Programm runtergeladen installiert und entsprechend rumgeklickt. Hatte auch alles prima angezeigt. Spielstart dann vorgenommen und durch die Welt gerannt und die Schrift im Programm hat sich dann verabschiedet. Heute brach das Spiel mal richtig schnell zusammen bis hin zum DC.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hmm, da muss auch etwas anderes nicht mehr ok sein. Hast du alle Updates? Neueste Treiber? Wann hast du Windows das letzte mal neu installiert?


----------



## hunterseyes (15. August 2019)

Hab das Programm runtergeschmissen, neu installiert...Win10 hatte ich vor einem Monat neu aufgesetzt. Alle Treiber/Updates sind auf aktuellem Stand.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2019)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Hab das Programm runtergeschmissen, neu installiert...Win10 hatte ich vor einem Monat neu aufgesetzt. Alle Treiber/Updates sind auf aktuellem Stand.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also, da ist rein gar nichts ungewöhnliches zu sehen. CPU und Grafikkarte haben beide noch viel Raum, sind nicht ausgelastet und nicht zu heiß. FALLS es an der CPU liegt, dann kann es nur sein, dass EIN Kern komplett ausgelastet ist - vlt schau mal, ob du auch die Auslastung pro Kern bzw Thread aufzeichnen kannst. Wenn es auch da nicht voll ausgelastet ist, muss es wohl einfach "nur" an der Internetverbindung liegen. Nutzt du Kabel oder WLAN?


----------



## hunterseyes (15. August 2019)

Nutze Kabel, hatte das bereits ausgetauscht.


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2019)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Nutze Kabel, hatte das bereits ausgetauscht.



Also, ich würde an Deiner Stelle mal andere, ähnliche Games testen - wenn das da nicht so ist, liegt es vlt an den Servern des Games bzw. Deiner Verbindung dorthin. An sich scheint der PC jedenfalls sich eher zu langweilen und nicht der Grund zu sein - außer eben, wie gesagt, du stellst fest, dass vlt nur 1-2 der CPU-Kerne ausgelastet sind, die anderen nicht, und daher irritierenderweise die Auslastung in der Summe nur bei 50-60% liegt.

Falls letzteres der Fall ist, kann es aber wiederum sein, dass auch eine neue, starke CPU nichts hilft, falls das Game eben "stur" nur 1-2 Kerne nutzt, obwohl noch andere frei sind.


----------



## hunterseyes (15. August 2019)

Kerne scheinen allesamt recht gut ausgeglichen zu sein, bedeuten die roten Zahlen, dass diese diese maximalen Zustände schon erreicht haben? Dann laufen ja mind.2 Kerne schon ab und zu  bei 100% und der Rest liegt zw. 50-90% . Bei anderen Games wie World of Warcraft allerdings das gleiche Problem.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunterseyes (19. August 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Kannst du auch selber zusammenbauen?
> 
> Prinzipiell:
> 
> ...




So:


CPU; ​*Ryzen 7 3700X
*Mainboard: ​*X570-Board*RAM: -> 64GB , wieso DDR3 und nicht DDR4?
Gehäuse: *R6 Define-​PCGH-Edition*
Netzteil: -> ggf 600Watt?
SSD: *2x M.2 1TB 3.000MB/s*
Grafikkarte: *RTX2070super*


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2019)

Die roten Zahlen zeigen nur, was der Maximalwert bei der Messung war. Man sieht, dass manche Kerne durchaus bei 100% waren. D.h. es kann echt sein, dass die CPU schuld ist - es wäre aber auch denkbar, dass nur irgendwas anderes stört, UND dass auch eine neue CPU dann bei einzelnen Kernen/Threads auf 100% geht.




> [/B]Mainboard: ​*X570-Board*RAM: -> 64GB , wieso DDR3 und nicht DDR4?


 Das war ein Tippfehler. Es gibt ja schließlich gar kein DDR3-3200.  




> Gehäuse: *R6 Define-​PCGH-Edition*


 wenn es Dir gefällt ok, aber das ist echt verdammt viel Geld, und leise sind auch Gehäuse für 60€. 




> Netzteil: -> ggf 600Watt?


 500W Be quiet Pure Power 11 CM


----------



## hunterseyes (20. August 2019)

Lieben Dank, dann wird ich mir die Liste ausdrucken und diese Woche mal den örtlichen Händler damit nerven...


----------



## hunterseyes (19. September 2019)

Update:

Habe mich nun für dieses System entschieden, gerade was die Grafikkarte angeht, konnte durch die Wartezeit doch eine sinnvollere Entscheidung was Preis-Leistung angeht getroffen werden.

1 x AMD Ryzen 7 3700X, Prozessor
1 x ASUS ROG STRIX X570-F GAMING, Mainboard
1 x G.Skill DIMM 16GB DDR4-3200 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher
1 x Samsung 970 EVO Plus 1 TB, Solid State Drive
1 x Microsoft Windows 10 Home OEM Alternate, Betriebssystem-Software
1 x Sharkoon SilentStorm Cool Zero 650W, PC-Netzteil
1 x MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT 8G, Grafikkarte
1 x Fractal Design Define R6 PCGH-Edition, Tower-Gehäuse
1 x Noctua NH-D15, CPU-Kühler


Ich danke euch vielmals für die Unterstützung und grandiose Beratung.


----------



## Herbboy (19. September 2019)

Sieht an sich alles gut aus. Nur den Kühler finde ich übertrieben, außer du willst die Grenzen beim Übertakten ausloten. 

und bei der SSD: ist das eine 2,5 Zoller, oder eine M.2? Ich würde unbedingt eine (schnelle) M.2 nehmen mit Nennwerten ab 2000 MB/s Lesen/schreiben. Da die teurer als 2,5er-SSDs sind, würde ich halt "nur" 480-512GB nehmen und eine gleichgroße 2,5er dann dazu.


----------



## hunterseyes (20. September 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Sieht an sich alles gut aus. Nur den Kühler finde ich übertrieben, außer du willst die Grenzen beim Übertakten ausloten.
> 
> und bei der SSD: ist das eine 2,5 Zoller, oder eine M.2? Ich würde unbedingt eine (schnelle) M.2 nehmen mit Nennwerten ab 2000 MB/s Lesen/schreiben. Da die teurer als 2,5er-SSDs sind, würde ich halt "nur" 480-512GB nehmen und eine gleichgroße 2,5er dann dazu.



Es ist eine 1TB M.2 mit 3500/3200 Lesen/schreiben
https://www.alternate.de/PC-Konfigurator#!/product//69/1509921

DEn Kühler, damit die Option des Übertakten möglich ist, sollte ich dies in Erwägung ziehen. Momentan sollte das System aber so komplett ausreichend sein.


----------



## hunterseyes (25. September 2019)

Update02: Der Rechner ist angekommen und sieht mit dem PCGH Gehäuse klasse aus. Momentan noch vieles am Installieren  und dann mal die Leistung des Systems testen.
Momentanes erstes PROBLEM: Das Ding ist so abnormal laut von den vorderen Lüftern her, egal, ob man die Tür ablässt oder schließt, es ist nicht auszuhalten. Wurde da was falsches eingestellt? (Wurde von Alternate komplett zusammengebaut)


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2019)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Update02: Der Rechner ist angekommen und sieht mit dem PCGH Gehäuse klasse aus. Momentan noch vieles am Installieren  und dann mal die Leistung des Systems testen.
> Momentanes erstes PROBLEM: Das Ding ist so abnormal laut von den vorderen Lüftern her, egal, ob man die Tür ablässt oder schließt, es ist nicht auszuhalten. Wurde da was falsches eingestellt? (Wurde von Alternate komplett zusammengebaut)


 Du kannst mal schauen, ob die Lüfter direkt mit dem Netzteil (ggf. über den Umweg "Lüftersteuerung", die das Gehäuse haben soll) oder mit dem Mainboard verbunden sind. Bei letzterem könntest du sie per Board-Software langsamer drehen lassen. Bei ersterem laufen die halt dann durchgehend mit 100% Drehzahl, sofern du bei der Lüftersteuerung nicht was anderes einstellst.


----------



## hunterseyes (25. September 2019)

Wo kann ich denn diese Lüftereinstellung einstellen? Leider war keine BEdienungsanleitung oder ähnliches dabei.


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2019)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Wo kann ich denn diese Lüftereinstellung einstellen? Leider war keine BEdienungsanleitung oder ähnliches dabei.


 Da musst du mal bei Fractal Design online nachsehen. Das muss irgendein Regler am oder im Gehäuse sein.


----------



## hunterseyes (25. September 2019)

So, Gehäuse aufgemacht und die zwei forderen Lüfter dort gehen die Kabel recht evrsteckt zum Mainboard. Da ist keine Extraplatte/Lüftersteuerung dazwischen. Man kann auch nichts entsprechendes erkennen, wo die versteckt sein sollte.


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2019)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> So, Gehäuse aufgemacht und die zwei forderen Lüfter dort gehen die Kabel recht evrsteckt zum Mainboard. Da ist keine Extraplatte/Lüftersteuerung dazwischen. Man kann auch nichts entsprechendes erkennen, wo die versteckt sein sollte.



Dann musst du mal beim Asus schauen, ob es bei den Downloads eine Steuerungssoftware gibt. Oder alternativ: Du besorgst einen Adapter, damit die Lüfter vor dem Board umgepolt werden, so dass sie mit nur 5 oder 7 Volt angesteuert werden.


----------



## hunterseyes (25. September 2019)

Das wird ja kompliziert, ich hab mir das Gehäuse gekauft, weil es leise sein sollte und dann sowas...danke ersteinmal für die infos, ich werd mal bei asus mich durchlesen


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2019)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Das wird ja kompliziert, ich hab mir das Gehäuse gekauft, weil es leise sein sollte und dann sowas...danke ersteinmal für die infos, ich werd mal bei asus mich durchlesen



Vermutlich wäre es leise, wenn man die Lüfter an die Steuerung anschließt. Die Lüfter laufen halt jetzt vermutlich mit 100%, da ist kein 120-140mm-Lüfter der Welt leise.


----------



## hunterseyes (25. September 2019)

Wo soll denn diese Steuerung sein? Im Gehäuse selbst erkenne ich nur Mainboard, mit allem drauf, darunter das Netzteil.

Auf dem Bild über ALternbate sieht man diese Lüftersteuerung, bei meinem REchner allerdings ist diese nicht aufzufinden.

EDIT: 

Die Lüftersteuerung ist im kartong in einer Tüte drin gewesen. scheinbar wurde diese einfach nicht mit eingebaut oder wieder ausgebaut...was soll sowas denn...


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2019)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Wo soll denn diese Steuerung sein? Im Gehäuse selbst erkenne ich nur Mainboard, mit allem drauf, darunter das Netzteil.
> 
> Auf dem Bild über ALternbate sieht man diese Lüftersteuerung, bei meinem REchner allerdings ist diese nicht aufzufinden.
> 
> ...


 Vielleicht dachten die, dass eine Steuerung per Board besser ist. Denn da kannst du es bei vielen Mainboards so einstellen, dass die Lüfter zb bis zu einer CPU-Temperatur von 60 Grad nur bei 30% drehen, bis 70 Grad bei 40% und erst ab 80 Grad dann 60-70% oder mehr.


----------



## hunterseyes (25. September 2019)

Hätte ich nichts gegen, bisher habe ich aber noch nirgends eine Einstellung gefunden, um dort Anpassungen vorzunehmen. Im Bios an sich konnte ich die Lüfter auch nicht finden. Über das Tool Speedfan wurde auch nichts erkannt.


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2019)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Hätte ich nichts gegen, bisher habe ich aber noch nirgends eine Einstellung gefunden, um dort Anpassungen vorzunehmen. Im Bios an sich konnte ich die Lüfter auch nicht finden. Über das Tool Speedfan wurde auch nichts erkannt.



Du musst bei Asus schauen. Hier https://www.asus.com/de/Motherboards/ROG-Strix-X570-F-Gaming/HelpDesk_Download/  dein Windows angeben und dann bei Utilities auf "Alle anzeigen" - ich meine die AI Suite sei das Programm, mit dem auch Lüfterkurven einstellen kann.


----------



## hunterseyes (25. September 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du musst bei Asus schauen. Hier https://www.asus.com/de/Motherboards/ROG-Strix-X570-F-Gaming/HelpDesk_Download/  dein Windows angeben und dann bei Utilities auf "Alle anzeigen" - ich meine die AI Suite sei das Programm, mit dem auch Lüfterkurven einstellen kann.



Das war der richtige Hinweis, lieben Dank. Nun ist Stille eingekehrt und ich hab meine Ruhe. DANKE!!!!


----------



## dessoul (25. September 2019)

An hunterseyes: ich hab das gleiche Problem wie du: hab vor jetzt 4 Monaten um die 1300€ für einen neuen Rechner ausgegeben und mich dabei für AMD entschieden, weil die um einiges billiger waren als Intel und gerade die neuen Grafikkarten rauskamen. Und jetzt hab ich eine 8 GB - Grafikkarte und einen hochgerüsteten Rechner, den ich nicht ausreizen kann, weil er mir ansonsten wegbläst. Von den Ohrenschmerzen dabei ganz zu schweigen. Ich hatte davor immer Intel und werd beim nächsten Computer garantiert keinen AMD mehr nehmen. 

Zu deinem Regelungs-Problem: google mal: "AMD Grafikkarte hochtakten", etc. Ich hab mir einige Tage lang eine ganze Menge alle möglichen Videos dazu angeschaut. Ich meine, mich dabei zu erinnern, dass auch PC Games eine ganze Menge richtig gute dabei hatte. Was ich auf die schnelle finde, ist ein Link:

https://www.gamingscan.com/msi-afterburner/ 

So ungefähr der 7te (oder 9te, je nachdem ob man die Werbung mitzählt) bei google unter "msi afterburner pc games". Da wird auch das mit den Lüftungskurven erklärt. Ist nicht unpraktisch, aber hilft nur bedingt. Ich kann z.B. Conarium nicht spielen (gibts gerade kostenlos bei Epic), weil selbst bei optimalst ausgelootete Lüfterkurve der Rechner zu heiss wird und die Lüftung sich in den Lärmkegel eines Düsenjägers begibt. 

Ansonsten kann ich dir nur viel Glück mit deinem Rechner wünschen. Vielleicht kommst du ja weiter als ich...


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2019)

dessoul schrieb:


> An hunterseyes: ich hab das gleiche Problem wie du: hab vor jetzt 4 Monaten um die 1300€ für einen neuen Rechner ausgegeben und mich dabei für AMD entschieden, weil die um einiges billiger waren als Intel und gerade die neuen Grafikkarten rauskamen. Und jetzt hab ich eine 8 GB - Grafikkarte und einen hochgerüsteten Rechner, den ich nicht ausreizen kann, weil er mir ansonsten wegbläst. Von den Ohrenschmerzen dabei ganz zu schweigen. Ich hatte davor immer Intel und werd beim nächsten Computer garantiert keinen AMD mehr nehmen.


 Das wäre gelinde gesagt saudumm. Du hast halt vermutlich eine AMD RX 5700 oder 5700 XT im Referenz-Design, das wird dann das Problem sein. Denn Referenzkarten sind immer laut im Vergleich zu modernen Custom-Modellen, auch bei Nvidia. Du hättest halt lieber auf eine Custom-Version warten sollen - wer auch immer Dir zu der Referenz-Karte geraten hat, der hätte vorher fragen sollen, wie wichtig Dir die Lautstärke ist. Und bei der CPU ist es sowieso kein Problem mit dem "Lärm", da kann man sich einen Kühler aussuchen, der leise ist. Die mitgelieferten von AMD und Intel sind immer relativ laut im Vergleich zu einem separat gekauften Kühler ab 20€. 

Zudem ging es hier auch überhaupt nicht um die CPU oder Grafikkarte, sondern um die Gehäuselüfter. Das Problem hätte er also auch gehabt, wenn er Intel und Nvidia im PC hätte.  


PS: was hast du denn für eine Monster-Nebenausstattung, wenn du trotz AMD-CPU und Grafikkarte auf 1300€ kommst? ^^  Oder hast Du bei der CPU eine sehr teure genommen? Evlt. kannst du ja einen neuen Grafikkartenkühler kaufen - angesichts des Preises des PCs wäre das relativ gesehen keine große Investition.


----------



## hunterseyes (26. September 2019)

Also bei mir ist der CPU-Lüfter sehr leise, obwohl es zwei richtig große Dinger sind, hab mich da erst etwas erschrocken. Leise ist auch die GPU. Das einzige was mich stört sind die Frontlüfter, die sind zwar jetzt durch das Mainboard leiser geworden, aber im Vergleich mit dem vorherigen System doch sehr laut. Noch weiter runter gehen die scheinbar nicht. Laut Alternate wurde die Lüftersteuerung absichtlich nicht eingebaut, da diese schlechter ist als die Steuerung über das Mainboard.

Mal schauen, ob ich mich dran gewöhnen kann, ansonsten tausche ich das Gehäuse doch wieder gegen ein leiseres ein.


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2019)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist der CPU-Lüfter sehr leise, obwohl es zwei richtig große Dinger sind, hab mich da erst etwas erschrocken.


 Der ist leise WEIL es zwei große Lüfter sind. Wäre es ein kleiner, dann müsste der mehr als doppelt so schnell drehen für die gleiche Luftfördermenge und wäre viel eher hörbar   Mehrere, langsame Lüfter sind viel leiser als wenige, schnelle Lüfter. 

Und auch einfach nur "ein großer" statt "ein kleiner" ist idr leiser. Manche große sind trotzdem laut, aber bei ähnlicher Qualität sind große leiser als kleine, weil sie eben nicht so schnell drehen müssen für die gleiche Luftmenge. Daher empfehle ich, vorne stets lieber nen langsamen 140mm zu nehmen als einen schnelleren 120mm.





> Leise ist auch die GPU. Das einzige was mich stört sind die Frontlüfter, die sind zwar jetzt durch das Mainboard leiser geworden, aber im Vergleich mit dem vorherigen System doch sehr laut.


 Ich würde vlt einfach mal einen der beiden vom Strom nehmen, denn an sich braucht man eh keine zwei Lüfter in einem PC vorne. Die Luft wird von vorne allein durch den Druckunterschiede fast von alleine eingesaugt. 

Du kannst auch andere Lüfter besorgen und einbauen. Manchmal hilft es sogar, wenn du den PC einfach ein wenig drehst - der Winkel der Schallwellen-Verläufe kann nämlich auch einfach nur ungünstig sein, und mit leicht anderem Winkel wird es plötzlich viel leiser.




> Laut Alternate wurde die Lüftersteuerung absichtlich nicht eingebaut, da diese schlechter ist als die Steuerung über das Mainboard.


 Das vermute ich auch.



> Mal schauen, ob ich mich dran gewöhnen kann, ansonsten tausche ich das Gehäuse doch wieder gegen ein leiseres ein.


 Wenn dann lieber nur die Lüfter tauschen. Denn es ist bei modernen Lüftern nie das Gehäuse selbst schuld.


----------



## hunterseyes (26. September 2019)

Stimmt, zumal das Austauschen der Lüfter sicher günstiger kommt, als ein neues Gehäuse. Dennoch etwas betrübt von der schlechten Qualität des Gehäuses bzw. der Lüftersteuerung bin ich schon, da dies ja extra damit beworben wurde. Das Gehäuse an sich sieht sehr schick aus und ist zudem sehr stabil und bietet tolle Ideen und Umsteckmöglichkeiten. Wieso da dann an der Lüftersteuerung so rumgepuscht wurde...hoffe das wird beim Folgemodel verbessert.


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2019)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Stimmt, zumal das Austauschen der Lüfter sicher günstiger kommt, als ein neues Gehäuse. Dennoch etwas betrübt von der schlechten Qualität des Gehäuses bzw. der Lüftersteuerung bin ich schon, da dies ja extra damit beworben wurde. Das Gehäuse an sich sieht sehr schick aus und ist zudem sehr stabil und bietet tolle Ideen und Umsteckmöglichkeiten. Wieso da dann an der Lüftersteuerung so rumgepuscht wurde...hoffe das wird beim Folgemodel verbessert.


Ich selbst halte sowieso nicht viel von "schallgedämmt", denn moderne Gehäuse sind auch so schon gut durchdacht und recht leise, und Lüfter können so leise sein, dass das eh nix bringt, zusätzlich zu dämmen. bzw. durch die Dämpfung wird es wärmer, die Lüfter müssen schneller drehen, und am Ende bringt es dann nix. Ein Gehäuse sollte nur nicht so "klapprig" sein, dass es leisen Schall aktiv laut macht oder zB wegen ner Festplatte brummt oder so. 

Du hast auch die PCGH-Version des Gehäuses - möglicherweise haben die da extra starke Lüfter verwendet, die selbst "langsam" recht laut sind, aber auch SEHR stark, was aber für einen modernen PC wiederum unnötig ist. Aber PCGH-Fans sind halt relativ oft auch Leute, die stark übertakten, so dass man in der Tat viel "Wind" brauchen kann.


----------



## hunterseyes (26. September 2019)

Dank dem Programm kann man die Lüftereinstellung vornehmen, aber da scheint irgendwie nicht alles rund zu laufen. Erkannt wird der CPU-Lüfter, ein Gehäuselüfter01 (kann an nicht anwählen) ein Gehäuselüfter02  und ein WIO-Lüfter und Wasserkühler. 
Das Programm an sich macht vieles, hat mir sogar automatisch das System von 3,6Gz auf 4,2Ghz getaktet. Wirklich vertrauen kann ich diesem aber wohl nicht, da man nicht immer alles ändern kann und mal was vorhanden ist und später wieder nicht usw.


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2019)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Dank dem Programm kann man die Lüftereinstellung vornehmen, aber da scheint irgendwie nicht alles rund zu laufen. Erkannt wird der CPU-Lüfter, ein Gehäuselüfter01 (kann an nicht anwählen) ein Gehäuselüfter02  und ein WIO-Lüfter und Wasserkühler.


 Das sind nur die Namen der Anschlüsse. Das Board kann aber nicht erkennen, was genau du dann dort angeschlossen hast. Du musst halt schauen, bei welchen dieser Punkte es auch eine aktuelle Drehzahl gibt. Und dann kannst du mal die Drehzahl manuell auf 100% stellen (evlt muss man das auch erst bestätigen/übernehmen) und hinhören, ob es die vorderen Lüfter sind oder nicht. Wenn sie es sind, weißt Du, welcher Menüpunkt im Tool der richtige ist.  




> Das Programm an sich macht vieles, hat mir sogar automatisch das System von 3,6Gz auf 4,2Ghz getaktet.


 das kann auch die CPU selbst sein, die hat nämlich einen Standard- und einen Boosttakt. Das passiert also evlt auch ohne Tool. Nur siehst du es im Tool halt auch 


An sich müsste es auch im BIOS möglich sein, die Lüfter einzustellen - vlt musst du aber erst irgendwo erweiterte Optionen aktivieren.


----------



## hunterseyes (27. September 2019)

Ich arbeite mich voran. So richtig scheint es dennoch nicht zu sein, da die Lüfter mal erkannt werden und mal sind die Einstellungen komplett verschoben. Also der CPU Lüfter ist der Frontlüfter oder der hintere Ausgangslüfter ist der CPU-Lüfter.

Was das OC angeht, so wurde vom Program scheinbar nur die 100x40.50 abgeändert und entsprechend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 KernVolt auf 1.320V erhöht. NAch dieser Automatischen Einstellung kann ich den hinteren Lüfter gar nicht mehr einstellen.


----------



## Herbboy (27. September 2019)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> KernVolt auf 1.320V erhöht. NAch dieser Automatischen Einstellung kann ich den hinteren Lüfter gar nicht mehr einstellen.


 Du kannst es ja mal abstellen, ob es dann geht. Dieses "Fan Expert" müsste ja dann das Menü für die Lüfter sein?


----------

